# Suche guten Rollenspiel-Server



## Yargul (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich spiele seit 2006 WoW (Zwerg-Jäger, lvl 70) und bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Server, da auf meinem (Nazjatar) nun mittlerweile im Questbereich so gut wie nichts mehr los ist. Ich spiele nicht jeden Tag aus beruflichen Gründen, jedoch spiele ich explorativ und in meiner Gilde wird jetzt nur noch geraidet ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ab und zu gesellen sich meine Gildenmitstreiter zu mir und begleiten mich durch ein paar Quests, das ist aber selten der Fall.
Seid Ihr der Ansicht, dass ich auf einen anderen Server wechseln sollte? Ich würde gern mit anderen Spielern in einer Gilde und in Gruppen spielen, die auch das Rollenspiel groß schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin halt ein alter Rollenspieler seit Mitte der Achtziger.

Freue mich über jede Nachricht!
Euer Yargul!


----------



## Gulscap (20. Januar 2010)

Erstelle einen Charakter auch "Die Aldor" und schaus dir an.
Finde da das Zwergen RP relativ gut (das beste der ganzen WoW-Server, aber für einen alten P&P Spieler wie mich, muss da mehr Lore rein).
Das andere RP auf Allianzseite scheint auch in Ordnung zu sein. (Wir haben sogar ein eigenes Serverradio)

Zur Hordeseite kann ich nix sagen, die kenn ich noch nicht.

Fazit: Die Aldor ist meiner Erfahrung nach der beste RP Server, seit der Kult der Verdammten von ooclern verseucht wurde

MfG

Gulscap/Knixxel/Grolltmir 
von "Die Aldor"


----------



## Mindadar (21. Januar 2010)

Wenn du nur rollenspiel betreiben willst, nicht pve bzw pvp machen willst, ist aldor wirklich das beste für dich. Also schau es dir an und viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

